# Rossignol Update: Change in Factory



## Rossignol (Jul 9, 2013)

We here at Rossignol Snowboards have decided to move production of the new Rossignol XV Magtek Xavier Pro Model to our HQ in La Buisse, France! Enjoy!

Check out the info here:
Snowboards Rossignol Snowboards 2012 : marques, modèles, tailles, prix - Guide du Snowboard 2012 | Snowsurf.com


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Sweet board. Xavier is a cool fellow.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Smart move guys. I had the XV split to use for most of this spring. Great board. The fact that it was made in China turned off some people though. Which I thought was stupid. It is a very solid performing board.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

I just wish you made the Rossi Experience in a 176, id love it as my powder deck. Ahh well Prior spearhead it is.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Uhm... haven't found specs on waist width for the Rossignol Experience on your homepage... how wide is the 167?
Will you be at the Saas Fee Box? Or is there any other demo occasion in Switzerland?


----------



## Rossignol (Jul 9, 2013)

*Change in factory*

The main reason why we changed factories was because the production of the presses used to create the XV model were made in France, then shipped to China. Cost comparison between China and France we figured that France is cheaper, and a better more overall solid construction. More specifically, the board topsheet has a natural very-still contruction of a well known material but a secret bondage teqnique. Thats why we moved production to France. Enjoy!


----------



## Rossignol (Jul 9, 2013)

*neni*



neni said:


> Uhm... haven't found specs on waist width for the Rossignol Experience on your homepage... how wide is the 167?
> Will you be at the Saas Fee Box? Or is there any other demo occasion in Switzerland?


Check out our catalog on zuzupopo


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Awesome to see companies on here.

Now if only you'd send me a Rocknrolla sample ...


----------



## Rossignol (Jul 9, 2013)

*C.e.o.*



jdang307 said:


> Awesome to see companies on here.
> 
> Now if only you'd send me a Rocknrolla sample ...


Just the C.E.O. and I'm only on because its summer time in the nothern hemisphere.  when it gets winter, im gone


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Rossignol said:


> Check out our catalog on zuzupopo


Well... I've asked about the Experience. There's no 2012-2013 catalog on zuzupopo. I didn't want to _assume_ that the XV will be the same as the Experience and _assume_ that the specs are the same in 2014.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

yeah your site sucks. Where are the board specs?

So, you're the CEO?

and you shipped the molds to China and just shipped them back?


----------



## Rossignol (Jul 9, 2013)

*Sorry*



neni said:


> Well... I've asked about the Experience. There's no 2012-2013 catalog on zuzupopo. I didn't want to _assume_ that the XV will be the same as the Experience and _assume_ that the specs are the same in 2014.


Sorry neni for providing the wrong info. The 2012 and the 2013 Experience are the same. here is the 2012 catalog 
zuzupopo / Catalogues - Rossignol


----------



## Rossignol (Jul 9, 2013)

*Hello*



Supra said:


> yeah your site sucks. Where are the board specs?
> 
> So, you're the CEO?
> 
> and you shipped the molds to China and just shipped them back?


Thanks we're constantly updating the site, but thanks for your feedback. The French rossignol page is nice though :laugh:. No, the molds in China were used to create the original Rossignol XV that are out now. The molds are staying in China for the time being for a special reason for the 2014 2015 season :blink::blink::blink:. TRUST ME, its very impresieve.


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

Rossignol said:


> Just the C.E.O. and I'm only on because its summer time in the nothern hemisphere.  when it gets winter, im gone


Actually having someone on here during the busy season, taking care of customers' issues and answering questions would be a great move for your company.

Just saying...


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Rossignol said:


> Thanks we're constantly updating the site, but thanks for your feedback. The French rossignol page is nice though :laugh:. No, the molds in China were used to create the original Rossignol XV that are out now. The molds are staying in China for the time being for a special reason for the 2014 2015 season :blink::blink::blink:. TRUST ME, its very impresieve.


But aren't you making the boards at your HQ?

Please make the XV split in all the sizes, not just the 167.

I have the 63 experience and love it btw


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Smells like a fraud to me... Can't link us to a 2013-14 catalogue locally so you link us to an outdated catalogue from a 3rd party website in Korea not affiliated with Rossignol...

I smell bullshit


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Rossignol said:


> Just the C.E.O. and I'm only on because its summer time in the nothern hemisphere.  when it gets winter, im gone


uhu... so you indicate, that the ceo of a multimillion dollar company is a dude that has time to stroll around in a forum in summer time and if it's winter, he's -dunno- off snowboarding? dude, you're funny... 
I guess, you might be someone working at rossignol, you love your brand and are convinced, it is high quality and you want to share your enthusiasm for your brand, but seriously... to claim to be ceo... guess, your one of these guys mocking at the regulars table that leadership of a company is an easy job you could do by the way, that these tie wearing guys just sit around chatting n drinking red wine and earn all the money you should get for your hard 9 to 5 job. 
Anyway, if you still didn't get it: it's neither funny nor helping, you simply harm the reputation of the brand.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I was always under the impression that ALL (most) work for a winter sports company that supplies goods took place during the summer time, as in design, marketing, production etc ALL takes place in the summer, with some promotional work during the season, and the same could be said for Summer companies being the opposite way around...

I amy be mistaken, but this was what i thought, that being the case, this CEO is clearly a fool (id indeed he is the CEO) as he should be working his nuts off...!!!

But then again, he doesn't come across as one, that is for sure, the attitude and contempt he shows to potential customers just makes the brand a laughing stock rather than the cool, hip brand that is trying to be portrayed by this imbecile...


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Kevin137 said:


> I was always under the impression that ALL (most) work for a winter sports company that supplies goods took place during the summer time, as in design, marketing, production etc ALL takes place in the summer, with some promotional work during the season.


Design/testing for the next season's products occurs during the previous winter.
Marketing prep and production occurs during the summer.

And yes, OP is no CEO.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Kevin137 said:


> I was always under the impression that ALL (most) work for a winter sports company that supplies goods took place during the summer time, as in design, marketing, production etc ALL takes place in the summer, with some promotional work during the season, and the same could be said for Summer companies being the opposite way around...


I could belief this, IF it would be a small brand only doing a hand full of snowboard models sold in a little area. But not if you're a worldwide operating company, with goods for winter and summer:

From their homepage: "Tomorroe Rossignol will be entering into yet another new stage in its brand development, evolving from a snowsport-specific brand, to a Mountain Lifestyle Brand.Rossignol’s new phase includes product design and development for all year-round mountain sports and culture, and the lifestyle that goes along with this.A new Rossignol, with more lifestyle focus than ever before, strongly supports Rossignol’s branding as a Pure Mountain Company. This is a strong and universal message, which expresses a clear ambition: to become the brand for everyone who shares Rossignol’s passion for the mountain lifestyle.In short, we aim to be known as the most progressive and authentic mountain brand on the market."

Guess, the real ceo is quite busy summer and winter


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

For fuck's sake guys, do we have bare fangs on this one? You got a representative of the company dishing us info. Now we are going to nit pick the poor guy? Come on.

And maybe he is the ceo. This is a snow sports company not apple. They are not as huge as you might think. Plus they are French. Anyone who knows the French know that they skew a little to the side. The French just do things differently because they are French. Either you get it or you don't. Personally it cracks me up.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Maybe a bit harsh but the Rossignol Group is not small, they are a relatively successful ski company with both Dynastar & Lange under their belt. Maybe unknown in the States but here in Europe a well established brand with a long history of world class equipment, athletes & gold medals to their name. Come to think of it more than half of my families slalom equipment is coming from one of those three brands.

In a forum where lately half the shit one reads is bullshit I'd expect a CEO or established Rep to come prepared and not half assed.

I hope I'm wrong but considering the circumstances (a previous post in another thread) the shit don't click as authentic.


----------



## Rossignol (Jul 9, 2013)

*Hello*

Rossignol changed our company goal last winter to ensure that we would gain a larger foothold in the American market. In France, Australia, and Europe in general, our foothold in the market is dominant in respectation, but not close to burton  . We have branched out to America, and will be offering deals, special items, and more to go along with uit.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

killclimbz said:


> For fuck's sake guys, do we have bare fangs on this one? You got a representative of the company dishing us info. Now we are going to nit pick the poor guy? Come on.
> 
> And maybe he is the ceo. This is a snow sports company not apple. They are not as huge as you might think. Plus they are French. Anyone who knows the French know that they skew a little to the side. The French just do things differently because they are French. Either you get it or you don't. Personally it cracks me up.


Sorry, but no.
Volume of sales was almost 500Mio in '02 with around 1600 employees. Bit smaller now but I call that big. France is different but not an other planet. Anyway...

The OP MIGHT be some rep, but claiming and singing to be the ceo of rossi and not being him makes every one of his posts a misinformation (lie, trolling), not worth the acknowledgement but rather worth to be banned. The moment he posts a pic of him infront of the monitor where one can see that he's logged in as "Rossignol" I wait some days for the headlines that Bruce Cercley was kidnapped, and if they won't show up, I might believe this story.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

It is pretty clear by now that the guy is an imposter. Does anybody seriously believe that this dude








is posting such shit in this forum. Didn't think so...

Please let this thread die.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Probably the ceo of the snowboard division. They do have one of those . Regardless, Rossi is not this huge money making multi national conglomerate lke say walmart or starbucks. 

Yes they are one of the larger entities in the snowsports world. That is about it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I know the head of the snowboard division it's not him.


----------



## Rossignol (Jul 9, 2013)

*no*

no you dont you like burton your dead to me and everyone else in this community NS all the way no regrets bataleon is crap tbt is a liw rocker is ok camber is tested random random jake burton can die


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You really want to push me when I have access to your email account and IP address kid? Have fun at your private school NASA.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well, I finally got around to doing an IP check on Rossignal. Came up a much for several alias, including NASA. I have now banned all id's as this is trolling and is also abusive for Rossignol. 

Should have looked at this earlier.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Looked fishy from the beginning. Since the topic of manufacturing in France was brought up earlier, could anyone tell me where I can find a list online or if they can provide some information on where the majority of companies manufacture their boards? If someone does it for them like ELAN, or China or their own shops like Lib and NS.


----------



## marlo_df (Apr 20, 2011)

Haha

That's funny, weird


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

killclimbz said:


> Well, I finally got around to doing an IP check on Rossignal. Came up a much for several alias, including NASA. I have now banned all id's as this is trolling and is also abusive for Rossignol.
> 
> Should have looked at this earlier.


Thanks killclimbz.
Couldn't have put it better myself - "abusive for Rossignol."


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

hahahaah

10


----------

